# GA16i, so underrated.



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright. I see everyone wanting to do a motor swap. I want to do something unique. I plan on ripping apart the GA16i, see what makes it tick, and building it into a beast. I think it is more than capable of 300bhp. Since the bottom end is identical to the GA16DE, I can get that area covered. As the for the head, that is another story. Since it is SOHC, 12 valve, and TBI. It's simplicity will be it's advantage. I can have the injector modified to put out more. I know one of the first things to do will actually eliminate the EGR system. Makes everything more simple. Also, I will convert it to a MSD distributorless ignition. Once again, less things to go wrong, and better in the long run. As for turbo capabilities, Hotshot sells a turbo kit for the GA16DE, but all i'll need is the manifold. Since I will first go for NA power, turbo will come later. Heck, first thing I will do is strip out the interior, ad a nice comfy seat and harness(my back can't handle another accident) and free up the exhaust and intake.
My whole theory behind this, is the GA16i is one helluva motor. Honda D16 makes some power, so now it's the GA16i's turn to prove it can contend with ost newer motors. Simplicity is the advantage(plus the B12 being a tin can )
BTW, AWD will be an experiment. Better handling and traction for Ohio's crazy weather.
So what y'all think? You can call me and idiot, crazy ass white boy, or a genuis. I'm actually leaning toward crazy ass white boy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Crazy ass white- boy


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

probably the reason everyone wants to swap motors is because it would be a heck of a lot cheaper then bulding up the ga16i...but then im not posotive on this so i could be wrong


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If you had the money and time, why not, go for it. It would be interesting to see how much power you could actually get out of the ga16i. One thing I've always wondered about, due to my lack of knowledge, but why does the TBI injection not have as much power potential vs. a MPFI system? Can anyone explain this to me or direct me to a link?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

genius, crazy ass, idiot, *******


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

LOL Ricerocket 
As for TBI vs. MPFI, makes more power is for 1, more injectors that flow higher and can be controlled better. 2, have you noticed TBI injectors are right above the throttle butterfly? The fuel actually samcks that and isn't atomized, or misted finer than MPFI.
As for the TBI, I can use the higher rate injector, and probibly throttle body from the VG30i. I actually thiink the GA16i can get pretty decent gains at a fair price, but we'll have to wait and see. Been doing some thinking, I might as well go for the 16 valve head. School machine shop can easily port and polish the head to whatever specs I choose. Also, the GA16i block can easily be overbored, and the possibility of using pistons from the SR20. We all know just how many aftermarket pistoons you can find for the SR20. Of course anything is possible, but simplicity and budget will be set. I honestly expect about 120-130Bhp NA out of this motor end result. However, I may just do basic NA tuning and then boost her. I am going to contact Nissan in the near future on complete specs of the GA16i and GA16DE motors.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

HEY SUPER,

DID YOU THINK ABOUT THE CRANK? WILL 
THAY MATCH THE SR20 ,OR WOULD YOU USE THE CRANK,AND PISTONS??FROM THE SR20 OR THE GA. SOUNDS LIKE A HEADACHE ..... BUT GOOD LUCK JUST TO PUT A BUG IN YOUR EAR


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmmm. I don't think the SR20 crank will work. If it does, i'm liable to blow the motor at high rpms. Rod/stroke ratio. The main reasons engines can rev higher safely. I'll probably use the stock crank from the GA16i, or the GA16DE. Depends on which one is stronger. Odds are i'm going to buy a junked SR20DE, GA16DE, and GA16i. Local junkyard wants $300, $200, $50, respectively. Not sure about the SR20. Really doens't look like anything will work. As it stands, I will use the GA16i crank. Nissan cranks are exceptionally strong, and the GA16i crank is pretty beefy. 
Did some readind last night. The complete emission system will be eliminated, EGR, AAC, AIV, AB. All can be eliminated to make things much more simpler, and relable. I plan on buying the car, and standalone fuel management. That way, I can tune the car without these parameters, and keep emissions down. Then again, emisssions don't really mean shit in Ohio.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Crazy ass white- boy


 Definitely But if you're going to try to explot the GA16I, why don't you go for it's 16 valve sibling and keep your TBI. The engine/tranny combo is very cheap (under $700) and you have the use of 4 extra valves. Or get you some forged slugs made.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The 16 valve motor is probably what I will go for. As for rods, I can get a local machine shop that makes custom forged rods and pistons.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

WELL DAM, 
THATS NICE .WAY OUT IN THE HIGH STICKS, I HAVE TO MAIL,OR
TRAVEL TO WHERE THE PARTS ARE ... SOUNDS LIKE A DREAM FOR ME...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

TURN OFF THAT CAPS!! See how annoying it is?!?!


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I have for awhile thought of the possiblities of the GA16i motor. The problem seems to be expense. Sure you can get horsepower here and there and get 125 horsepower, Or get 125 hp just by doing an engine swap.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I have for awhile thought of the possiblities of the GA16i motor. The problem seems to be expense. Sure you can get horsepower here and there and get 125 horsepower, Or get 125 hp just by doing an engine swap.


 Especially if it's big power you're after. I can only say do the mathe, compare motors and possibilities and spend your money wisely.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

The GA16i could probably make about 150HP nicely tuned and running a low boost turbo (think that Ford Probe Setup). Power can be made buts igoing to take alot of creativity and engineering. Were held back by our TBI injection, horrible "headers" (if you could even call them that), and the engines general resistance to rev. Aside from that the GA16i is a (relatively) strong reliable engine that could made into quite the fun powerplant. 
Youll probably never be able to tune it to anything more than a Sport Car. Dont expect to be running 10's at the local strip with the GA16i. 

Keep us updated if you start to tune the GA16i. I dont want an engine swap yet (my GA only has 112,000km on it!) so i want to tune my GA to some thing sporty.. im lacking ideas thoguh..  

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Right now, I'm not going to start anything until I'm sure of it being able to put down some power. I am still gathering info to see what can be compatible for the motor. Doesn't look like much. Odds are, my next car is going to be a FC3S RX-7 or 1st gen MX-6 turbo. Going to get a B12 in the meantime to experiment with. I want to see what I can get out of a nearly stock motor. My friend who races cars at a local track(old cavaliers, probes, sunfires) want to get a B12 to strip out and race. He was wanting to buy mine a while back, but never told me why. I might get into this hillbilly kind of racing. Seems like fun.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Odds are, my next car is going to be a FC3S RX-7 or 1st gen MX-6 turbo.


 You must really like flirting with disaster, huh? I have a friend with a 3rd gen who used to own the S2000 I spanked, you want his piece of shit? The most expensive little cars and motors I've ever seen. And a mazda MX-6, well, let me put it to you like this: There's a guy here that has totally exploited that car and motor for what it's worth and finally did a kia sportage hybrid-type swap for the DOHC feature. There was big talk about this car making 300+whp and it being a ball-buster. So fine, one night all the boys and girls hit the highway for some serious I-75 let it all hang-out type running. I was approached by one guy saying someone wanted to race my girlfriend's sentra and I'm like "whatever". So when I finally get to the front of about 50 cars to see who I'm racing, it was the guy with MX-6 with his hybrid motor. The reason I know about this motor because we have the same engine builder and I used to get crap about how powerful that motor was going to be and how I had better look-out. So anyway, he starts the count with his fingers 1-2-3 and through 1st we're dead even, hit 2nd I have 2 cars on him and by 3rd the seperation was so nasty that road-kill with maggots had nothing on this. So he wants to run again and turn his boost up some more (Mind you I'm at 15psi). Through 1st gear it was the same as the 1st race (dead even) 2nd gear I got a half-car length and 3rd gear pull away was even nastier than the 1st run and he finally admit that my car is extremely wicked after 2nd gear. Just a quick story and not trying to change your thoughts on what you want to build, but build something already because I've heard about a b12, rx-7, mx-6, dsm, awd and 1 or 2 more. If you keep changing your mind like that you will never build a car.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually I would like a 2nd gen RX-7, much more reliable. Rebuilding a rotray is a lot easier than a conventional piston motor, much simpler. As for the MX-6 turbo, there is a very easy motor swap for it, the FE3T(2.oL DOHC turbo) motor. I will build a car within the next year, but I want to start with a turbo platform. The B12 will probibly be a me and a buddy's project for racing, well, I call it hillbilly racing. Yeah, I change my mind a lot. I do that. Got friends and my uncles throwing me ideas all the time. Trust me, the DSM and MKIII supra, I will not get. I'm not messing with a very expensive car, and a very heavy one.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Rebuilding a rotray is a lot easier than a conventional piston motor, much simpler.


 You had better lay up off that moon-shine if you're going to believe what you just said. From what has happened to my boys RX-7 and knowing a couple of the rotary builders, that comment will definitely be deemed as questionable. They are expensive to build and are very difficult to even service. Maybe less moving parts, but those parts that do move cost more than a $379 set of wiseco pistions.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I is expensive, but the overall view is easier, less parts. I signed up at a rx7 forum the other day. evry post of thread was deleted. Bunch of pricks. I'm not going to get a car that I can't get tons of info and help with. Screw it.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I signed up at a rx7 forum the other day. evry post of thread was deleted. Bunch of pricks. I'm not going to get a car that I can't get tons of info and help with. Screw it. *


So uh, what the heck were you posting?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

what forum was that? teamfc3s.org? i've posted a few things on their iknow for one they don't like a lot of swearing. as for the rotary just get some 3mm apex seals installed and it will run like snot on a cold day. i have a friend thats into rotaries heavy if you want his email pm me. he has a 91 jspec t2 engine and tranny for sale if you know anyone who wants one/needs one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

RX-7= Mad headaches

Even though 2nd gen 'sevens can be had for a pretty decent price, it still doesn't make it unvulnerable to expensive repairs, headaches, and 24/7 time in the garage (not that there's anything wrong with that ). It's still a sports car, and sports car= stay away. Too much insurance, repairs, etc.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

posted that before and i dont't know wether its the 16i or 16de, maybe its just an inspiration for some crazy ass white boys... ;-) 
they took 129kw out of 1600 ccm, using an efi throttlebody-injection with 2 injection-valves per cyl...

http://www.roth-kraft.de/


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If it was 2 valves per cylinder, then it was a GA16i. Damn, I love that front bumper. Why don't you track one down and I'll pay for the shipping and costs.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nah. I judt posted I was new here, anything real big I should know, what is the difference in the trim models. It was www.rx7club.com

As for the GA16i, it's three valves per cylinder. 2 intake and 1 exhaust.

Another thing. Insurance. I didn't think about that, considering the rates locally are skyhigh. My 92 DSM was $170+/month liability only. That was non-turbo. Right now it is really looking like a S13(i'll definately do the Silvia front end conversion) or a B12. Might as well stick with Nissan, never failed me yet.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> using an efi throttlebody-injection with 2 injection-valves per cyl...


 From this quote you would assume it's a GA16i seeing that where he's from (germany) what we call intake valve they could very well call it injection valve And besides that, I most definitely know what a GA16i is; as you've forgotten I own a vehicle that has that motor although it's fixen' to get tossed out for my CA18DET.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Just went back to the RX-7 forum. My thread was there the other day, then gone, and now it's back. What, are they playing games with the newbie? Gave me some helpful info, but really don't think i'll get one, for now. I also love my status "exhaust leak"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My 92 DSM was $170+/month liability only.


 Bro' , either you have a horrible driving record or you're no more than 20y/o. That's expensive for liability insurance.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My driving record is fine. I'm 18, but the insurance agent told me It was higher than normal because of my intermediate family's driving record. That is some BS, so I won't get another policy with Allstate. They are a big company from ripping people off.


----------



## blinkie (Mar 24, 2003)

170 a month is terrible!!!


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

wow i only pay about 200 every 6 months for mine


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

@boost boy
i'm not the guy hangin round yunkyards all the time, just if absolutely necessary. and as you can imagine its not that easy to get tuning parts for a more than 10 years old japanese car. i made a quick check on some specialized web-dealers here in germany. result: 0
but theres a guy in the german board selling exactly that frontbumper right now. so follow this:

http://www.nissanboard.de./

>[verkaufe] SCHWELLER für B12 und K10
Forum: An & Verkauf

>>stoßstange B12.jpg

i already asked him, wether he would sell/send to the us but he didn't react yet...


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

man i pay 155/mth for my b12 so thats not too bad


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Thanks Tom! I checked it out and it appears to be in good condition. Please let me know what he says. I used Alta Vista to translate, but I figure you can do that alot faster than I can. Thanks again.......

Dee


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *man i pay 155/mth for my b12 so thats not too bad *


My B12 was only $135/month liability. I wonder if popping the hood for them would have lowered the insurance


----------

